# What would your cat do?



## Meowy Catkin (20 March 2015)

Faced with the following predicament WWYCD?

There is an open, ground floor window which your cat wants to go through, only you have drawn the curtain to stop the sunlight streaming in and blinding you.

Does your cat;

A. Push his/her way under the curtain?
B. Use his paw or nose to carefully and gently open the side of the curtain, so that he/she can slip through the gap?
C. Wait for a breeze to slightly open the curtain and then go through the gap?
D. Climb up the curtain, incase there's a gap at the top?
E. Pee on the curtain as that will teach your human slave to never block your way again?
F. Use his/her claws to shred the curtain, thus stopping it from ever blocking their way again?
G. Forget that they wanted to go outside as it's much more fun to pretend that there are mice on the other side and to stick your paws under it to catch the imaginary mice?
H. Sit by the curtain looking sad as there is a weird force field made from material blocking your way, until your human slave comes and opens it?
I. Go out through the catflap instead?

My cat did H.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			Faced with the following predicament WWYCD?

There is an open, ground floor window which your cat wants to go through, only you have drawn the curtain to stop the sunlight streaming in and blinding you.

Does your cat;

A. Push his/her way under the curtain?
B. Use his paw or nose to carefully and gently open the side of the curtain, so that he/she can slip through the gap?
C. Wait for a breeze to slightly open the curtain and then go through the gap?
D. Climb up the curtain, incase there's a gap at the top?
E. Pee on the curtain as that will teach your human slave to never block your way again?
F. Use his/her claws to shred the curtain, thus stopping it from ever blocking their way again?
G. Forget that they wanted to go outside as it's much more fun to pretend that there are mice on the other side and to stick your paws under it to catch the imaginary mice?
H. Sit by the curtain looking sad as there is a weird force field made from material blocking your way, until your human slave comes and opens it?
I. Go out through the catflap instead?

My cat did H. 

Click to expand...

Mine would do B.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 March 2015)

I should have added option J. 'Something else (please describe what your cat would do)'.


----------



## NinjaPony (20 March 2015)

Mine would do B. He is very good at opening doors and such.


----------



## Palindrome (20 March 2015)

J. start going below/to the side of curtain and freeze because why go out when you can be both in and out.


----------



## Shady (20 March 2015)

mine would do A but would then stay on the other side and stop anything else getting out by smacking any paw or face that showed itself!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 March 2015)

Mine would either do H, or slope off & go back to sleep on his place of the week (this week its actually a cat bed, not been used by him since he came 2 years ago) usually its a dining chair, the back of the sofa, behind the sofa, 4th stair, or if really lucky and I have left the bedroom door open by accident - our windowsill!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (20 March 2015)

Mine would be J. Stand up on hind legs, sink claws into curtain and fall ignominiously through window still attached to curtain and taking any plant pots etc., from window sill with him.

My other cat would then pick his way carefully through the debris and exit through the gaping hole left by the first one.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (20 March 2015)

My Bengal would do A but he would pause to swipe everything off the windowsill first - as he does every night at about 3am..... but it is a first floor bedroom window, with a cat slide roof outside.


----------



## tallyho! (20 March 2015)

H.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 March 2015)

A nice range of answers. There are some real characters out there.  

I'm so glad that I'm not the only sap who's been well trained by their cat.  My sister's cat would do E, so I could have it worse.


----------



## Feival (20 March 2015)

we don't have any cats anymore but Rob would have A and Yosh would have done B.


----------



## tallyho! (20 March 2015)

I've had a few sorts but in retrospect... I'd rather just do as I'm told!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 March 2015)

Cats have slaves!!!!!  (Dogs have masters)

Both of mine would do B.

Maizie will sit by the door if she thinks you're going out of it rather than going through the cat flap.


----------



## Tern (21 March 2015)

H but rather than looking sad it would be a screaming meow with a demanding look in his eyes.. the posh ******.


----------



## Circe (22 March 2015)

One of my cats would very delicately move the curtain to one side and slink through, with minimal disruption to the curtain,
The other cat would come and get me or my OH, take us to the curtain and show us that it in her way, while giving us a teling off. If we still didn't move it for her, she would work up the courage/ speed/ to run through the curtain. It might take a couple of false runs, pulling up at the last moment, just incase it didn't move when she hit it. 
She would then run through, giving a triumphant meow/ brrrrgh noise . 
Kx


----------



## Honey08 (27 March 2015)

One of mine would do A/B.  The other would take a flying jump from the sofa, hoping to get through the gap, usually missing and falling down, taking the Wii and digibox down with him on his way to the floor!


----------



## Goldenstar (27 March 2015)

India would have done an H .


----------



## Fransurrey (29 March 2015)

Essentially A, but they jump up as if the curtain isn't there and crash into the window, then somehow circumnavigate the curtain!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (29 March 2015)

One would tap at the curtain until it was opened by human slave. The other would go out the back door come back in through the window and sit on the sill as he didn't really want to go out anyway, just sit in the sun that had been inconsiderately blinding you. How dare you be so cruel as to deprive him of prime sunbathing time! I mean really, you should have known to leave it open and just suffer blindness and now he has had to go to all the effort of walking ALL the way round. You will now not be spoken to for at least a week unless this slight is rectified adequately and in a timely fashion.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 March 2015)

"Special" ragdoll would stand on his back legs,  shriek and drum on the curtain with his front feet then fall through it given it wouldn't hold his weight. 
Forest cat would just barrel through the curtain especially if food was the other side


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 March 2015)

Such a variety of answers.  I should have thought about how a cat might be disgusted that the sunbathing opportunities had been ruined by the closed curtain.


----------



## Burmilla (30 March 2015)

F: - on the basis that human skivvies are just tooo stupid, sometimes. Get rid of this annoying rag, and it might deter them from putting up another.


----------



## HashRouge (30 March 2015)

Mine often try to do A or B, but end up doing H. They like to sleep on the windowsills when the radiators are on, so it happens a lot in the evenings, especially in the winter! They don't go in and out through the windows though as if it is warm my mum is generally in the garden with the french windows open, so they go out that way. My mum's cat, who is an older female, is super spoiled and if my Mum lets her out through the french windows she will turn up a short while later and sit there meowing until she is let in, when she could just walk round the house to her cat flap! I did once have the bizarre experience of going into my bedroom to find my cat sat on the OUTSIDE window ledge, waiting to be let in! He'd climbed up the side of the house, then discovered the window was shut and decided climbing down again was too much effort


----------

